# Happy 99th Birthday Frank Sinatra!



## Guest (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I remember a Christmas special he did with Bing Crosby. He presented his Christmas album to Bing, to which Bing replied, "Thank you. I'll treasure it always." Frank retorted, "Yeah, but will you listen to it?" Bing glanced back. "Sure. Alone, gnashing my teeth."


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks Frank :tiphat::angel:


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I'm sure that "when he was 17, it was a very good year", a lot better than this 99th one!

Still, you gotta love that voice.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

My wife loves his singing especially the earlier recordings
Haven't the heart to tell her he is dead


----------

